# Sump Pump in garage good enough ?



## commanche (Feb 24, 2012)

I installed a sump pump in a 30 " deep basin in my garage beneath the concrete floor. It is not part of a piped perimeter system. I put tons of holes in the sides and covered it with filter fabric. Prior to installing the sump pump, I sometimes get water on the floor in the garage, the utility room next to the garage (2' from sump), and in the stairway by the bilco door (8 ' from the sump). I get water after very heavy rains, and sometimes when we have more than one storm. the water seems to come up from the floor. 

My question is will the sump pump in the garage take care of all of my water problems as noted above. Do I need to drill holes in the concrete floors in the other 2 areas affetcted, or will the sump remove all of the water from underground and keep the 3 areas dry?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## commanche (Feb 24, 2012)

Why is the thread closed??


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

